
Rumblr Is Tinder for Fighting People - jack7kim
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/06/rumblr-is-like-a-dating-app-but-for-fistfights/
======
unfunco
This was an idea originally from 4chan[1], it will be interesting to see if it
passes approval.

1: [http://i.imgur.com/t8w4fvCh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/t8w4fvCh.jpg)

------
ionised
Hilarious.

